# Puppy Drive Building Items



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I am getting ready to put a kit together with items for starting puppies and early bite development. A kit will follow on later for dogs that are more advanced. 

I am looking for ideas and what you folks use. Please understand we aren't going to make 60 different kits to suit everyone, but what we are going to do is take ideas and put together a list of what most trainers use when developing a puppy for bitework.

Please feel free to put any suggestions out and if I have questions of any equipment and why you use it, I'll pm you.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions, but put me on the list for one!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A jerrycan! Seriously, most items required for use can be easily found in a department store. How about a good instructional video instead?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Soft tug ( for pups that still have puppy teeth)
Flat collar
Leash
Squeeky toy
ball
old towel / burlap
A happy playful attitude

Soft to med. hard tug (Older pups with perm. teeth)( 5 months to one year)
Prong collar
fur saver 
Leather leash
Bite pillow
puppy sleeve
ball 
track shoes
Bandaids
a happy playful attitude / patience or prozac


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> I am getting ready to put a kit together with items for starting puppies and early bite development. A kit will follow on later for dogs that are more advanced.
> 
> I am looking for ideas and what you folks use. Please understand we aren't going to make 60 different kits to suit everyone, but what we are going to do is take ideas and put together a list of what most trainers use when developing a puppy for bitework.
> 
> Please feel free to put any suggestions out and if I have questions of any equipment and why you use it, I'll pm you.


Depends on the size of the pup. For itty bitty ones, I start with a knotted, frayed cotton rope. The whole tug is about 6" http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=215554&l=4d2ed4041d&id=650576100  The puppy in the photo is 6 weeks old. She is a bitty thing - 35 lb full-grown.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Clatter stick, long smushy tug that you can put your foot through the handle, and smushy Jambierre.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

What's "smushy Jambierre"?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Daryl, I think that's a dance step they do out Jeff's way. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Soft tug ( for pups that still have puppy teeth)
> Flat collar
> Leash
> Squeeky toy
> ...


 
Prozac is a wonderful thing! :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tpTqT5CQZY


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, SHE is quite the little hot-rod, isn't she? and a wiggle-wart


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How did she make that moo sound????


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

That was'nt the pup,that was my mother-in-law.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OHHHHH. that's what that was


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends on the age of the pup...for young pups, a buggy-whip is a great flirt pole, for older pups, I prefer a piece of bamboo with a rope (easier to snatch away from the pup). I use medium-weight leather as opposed to burlap or fabric, I prefer the grips I get when using leather as they learn that they must use pressure (nothing for their teeth to get hung between) to keep it in their mouth. A biggie for me is an adjustable harness, too, rather than a collar.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

tony mason said:


> That was'nt the pup,that was my mother-in-law.


tony, you may want to be a WEE bit careful about a comment like that on a public forum (unless your MIL has passed away, in which case i personally would be looking out for a lightning strike), : )


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

kristina, do you just buy chamios cloths for the leather part? if not, what type of leather do you use, and where do you get it? i'm thinking i need to do some grip work in this manner w/Edge.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Ann, thanks for the advice regarding my Mil,I love her really :^o . 
By the way the leather on the end of the lunge whip on the video is from Gappay,they sell them with a handle attached,as the pups get a little older we soak them in water to make them slippery,they have to grip harder if they want to keep it.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

ann freier said:


> kristina, do you just buy chamios cloths for the leather part? if not, what type of leather do you use, and where do you get it? i'm thinking i need to do some grip work in this manner w/Edge.


Ann,
I have used chamois and it works just fine. I had a fabric shop nearby that also sold leather for furniture and I'd buy scraps from them, I still have a bunch stock-piled. I've also bought leather jackets from goodwill or yard sales and cut them into puppy tugs, but this is generally too thin for older pups. As Tony mentioned, you can also buy leather puppy "tugs" from several manufacturers as well.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

We have a puppy chamois that I will definitely put on the list for the kit, along with all the other good ideas we extract from this and other forums. We are interested in putting something out there that will help beginners as well as older dogs that just are under-developed for whatever reason. I'll make a post when the kit is all together, so you can take a look on our website. Thanks for the input and all the help.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't forget the Prozac, bandaids


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Dave,
For baby puppies (4 weeks to 10 weeks):
A muzzle, a prong collar, and a 1/2" wooden " healing stick"

for older puppies (12 weeks to about 16 weeks)
A muzzle, a sharpened prong collar, and a 1" wooden "healing stick"

for all other dogs (16 weeks and up)
A muzzle, an electronic sharpened prong collar, and a lead "healing stick"

That is really all that anyone needs isn't it?

Sorry dude, I'll bet you wanted a serious suggestion huh? I could not resist :razz:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Hey Dave,
> For baby puppies (4 weeks to 10 weeks):
> A muzzle, a prong collar, and a 1/2" wooden " healing stick"
> 
> ...


The sad thing is there is a miserable puppy out there right now in a muzzle, prong collar, looking up at a stick, because someone read your post...it is on the internet, so what you said has to be true....lol.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> The sad thing is there is a miserable puppy out there right now in a muzzle, prong collar, looking up at a stick, because someone read your post...it is on the internet, so what you said has to be true....lol.


Dont put that kind of guilt on me Dave!!


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Gads Mike, you? Feeling guilty? I didnt know you could! ~Cate


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. If we didn't use an item you recommended, it was because it didn't show up as an item that the majority wanted, or it would make the kit too expensive. Lots of great ideas though, and I do appreciate all the help. We are working on getting a DVD together for puppy drive building.

here is the list that we came up with from your input, and from other forums:


15' Long Line : 393115
6 ft Leash : 322162
2" flat collar : 31232 (18-24")
1" flat collar : 31112 (18-22")
Fur Saver : 802 51520
Flirt Pole
Puppy Chamois  9650C
Small Kong 302301
Soft Suit Tug 9652A1
Leg Tug 9652D2
Puppy Sleeve 9602B (Belgian Arm Basic)
9662 (puppy cuff)
Whip 9625
Clatter Stick 9626
Bite Pillow  96521 (A-C)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, where is the healing club, oops, I mean healing stick??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike, clubs are for baby seals not dogs...oooooooooppps! <PETA>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, the dog wont have to heal until after you use the heeling stick! :-k :idea: ;-)


----------

